# What Are These?



## MoBill (Sep 2, 2018)

A friend recently bought a Ford 641 for mowing around his place. There are brackets bolted under the rear axle on both sides that we can't figure out the purpose. I assume they are for mounting an implement, but I don't know what it might be. They have a round hole approximately 1-1/2" in diameter. They don't look homemade and they are painted Ford red and match the rest of the tractor.


----------

